# Solved: Degree symbol in Word



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

I have a student who is trying to type 100 degrees F and wants to use the degree symbol. How do we get the degree symbol?

I found the degree symbol in Ariel font by going through bullitts and looking, but can't figure out how to get it in her paper. When we change to Ariel font none of the keys give us the degree symbol.


----------



## MsPCGenius (Apr 24, 2000)

In Word 2000, if you choose INSERT/SYMBOL, choose the Symbol Font, you will find the degree symbol in the sixth row down, fifth from the left


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Or just hold down the Alt key and, from the number keypad type:

0176


----------



## Raphael (Jun 20, 2001)

I don't know if you are happy with this idea, but it will work. Type a zero, highlight it, Format> Font, and check superscript.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

All these ideas worked. Can't believe I have never noticed the Insert> symbol before. That was my favorite way, but there is certainly more than one way to skin a cat (wonder how that expression originated - hate to think of it). I couldn't even come up with one solution and now I have three. Thanks!


----------

